# Hi! I'm Joe (pictures of my furry friends inside)



## joezoey (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi! I'm Joe, I live in New York City, and I love cats! I'm 20 years old, I take classes I'm currently involved with 2000 Spays and Neuters and I am a proud foster. I adopted my first cat, Sasha, from Anjellicle Cat Rescue where I volunteered for a while. I also adopted a chow chow puppy, Cassie, a few months before that, and she's adorable too.

This is Sasha and Cassie:









I'm currently fostering a beautiful kitten named Persia, and she will be ready for a new home soon, so if you know anyone who is looking to adopt a sweet kitten who gets along with other cats and even dogs, please take a look at my blog! There, I have several pictures of Persia and also document her progress from day 1.

Here's Persia:









Thanks!
Joe


----------



## Ark & Asylum (Apr 9, 2012)

What's the name of your blog? I have a blog too, but it's about joy & positive thinking...my pets figure largely as joyful things in my life (& occasionally the kids too LOL). )


----------



## LadyK (Jan 30, 2012)

Welcome! You have a beautiful family!


----------



## J-a-x (Apr 11, 2012)

Such a cute photo of the cat and dog hanging out together!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Hi Joe! The picture of Sasha and Cassie is just priceless. Persia is beautiful and I hope she finds a great home.


----------



## the_albino_1 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ahh... that is sweet, Cassie and Sasha taking a snooze together. Persia is beautiful. Nice to meet you, Joe!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Welcome to cat forum! I love when rescue and TNR people join. Rescue is the heart of hope for all abandoned cats and dogs! Your fur family is beautiful! I hope Persia gets a home soon! Is she all white?

You can put your blog address in your signiture I think?!


----------



## GhostTown (Jan 12, 2012)

Hi Joe!


----------



## Craig (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful  love the ginger!


----------

